# Identification Question... What is this?



## Journier (May 31, 2008)

these things keep popping up in my garden, i have 3 cherry tree's in my garden, so I think its a cherry tree growing from seed, but the growth rate is quite fast.... 2 foot so far this year?

but the leaf is not a perfect match... so i dont know what keeps growing up in there if its not a cherry tree...

heres a picture..


----------



## RUBE (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks like green ash, to me.


----------



## smokechase II (Jun 2, 2008)

*pics*

http://www.inspire.net/trees/fact pages/ash_green/ash_green.html


http://www.emeraldashborer.info/files/E2942.pdf


http://www.emeraldashborer.info/files/E2892Ash.pdf

------------------

Ash has opposite branching.
"Opposite branching is when twigs and buds grow off a main branch in pairs. Ashes, dogwoods and maples are examples of opposite branching. Examples of alternate branching would be birches, sycamores and tulip trees."


----------



## Rtom45 (Jun 10, 2008)

Could be a type of ash. For some reason, I'm thinking something more like elderberry, but I don't have a key handy right now.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 10, 2008)

??pot?? no ash tom trees


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't believe it's cherry or ash. Doesn't even look like it's from a tree - the stem doesn't look woody enough.


----------



## jthutch (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree looks like a green Ash leaf to me. It's not woody because that is the whole leaf containing the leaflets the stem of the leaf is not woody on an ash tree.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Jun 14, 2008)

Green ash has smooth edges on the leaves not a green ash.


----------

